# Help Removing Windshield Washer Nozzles



## Benji97XE (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi, I'm swapping hoods on my '97 and was wondering how to remove the windshield wiper nozzles and tubing. Thanks
-Benji


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

there should be a clip underside of the hood for the nozzle, hoses should be evident


----------



## imperium (Sep 11, 2008)

just some pinch clips and pull off the hoses

its a quick job

what you taking them off for
putting the LED blingy ones on?


----------



## warbirdlover (Dec 26, 2018)

I have a Nissan Rogue with plugged windshield washer nozzles. I poked them with wires, blasted air into them but it only changes the spray from one to other and doesn't resolve the problem. I need to get the nozzles off but they are under the hood by the wiper blades and I don't know how to get them off to clean them.


----------

